# Outlook 2007 closes almost immediately on open



## bobbruce (Jan 11, 2008)

WIN XP SP2, all of a sudden when we try to open Outlook it starts , comes up then closes, we do get a message that the pst file has not been closed properly and is being checked for errors right before shutdown, I reloade .net this morning and all worked fine then it started happening again. .net shows an error in the event log of not being able to start. Outlook starts and runs fine in Safe Mode. I had origionally htought that it had something to do with Google toolbars and removed that from the machine with no change.

any ideas ???

thanks 

bob


----------



## chusbands (Jan 15, 2008)

I am having the same problem with Office 2003. Opens and then closes. Any ideas?


----------



## bobbruce (Jan 11, 2008)

I have tried a lot , getting rid of google toolbar, I loaded the latest version of .net and it worked for a while then started the same thing , If I get a solution I will post it here


----------



## chusbands (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## bobbruce (Jan 11, 2008)

I uninstalled microsoft contact manager for outlook and the problem went away, all is working fine. Someone mentioned removing the google toolbar(Didn't help) also loading the new .net seemed to help for a day. The contact manager was the main issue on this pc though


----------



## stevemanser (Jan 10, 2009)

For me it turned out to be Plaxo. I unistalled Plaxo and then re-installed it and everything is now working.


----------

